# Waxstock Accomodation



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking to attend Waxstock for the first time, looking into accommodation, I note that the Hilton is all but gone for reasonable prices ....

Where has everyone stayed in previous years that is both comfortable and safe for the car?

Many Thanks


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Managed to get accommodation in the Hilton for the Sat and Sun night. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Which Hilton?


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

Yea I'm staying Sunday night couldn't afford £170 for the Saturday


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

The Hilton in the Ricoh arena itself. 

The Saturday was expensive but the Sunday a very good price.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Vimpyro53 said:


> Yea I'm staying Sunday night couldn't afford £170 for the Saturday ��


I see they have a disabled room available for £120 on the Sataurday now. Still expensive mind you!


----------

